# hopefulgrow...???



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 1, 2009)

edithxxp://www.hopefulgrow.com/general-seeds-c-78.html?zenid=adf5e613d0100c7bbe2402197763ca6d[/URL]

Some of their seeds are a goooood price.  I like Mandala seeds an awful lot and they're cheeper here than at Nirvana or Attitude or anywhere else i shop actually 

Anyone ever buy here?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 29, 2009)

I asked about this distributer before and got no reply. I just don't think they are known.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

They do not send to Chile.

Taking credit cards starting on 10/11/09


----------

